# Is the modem provided by BSNL good?



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

I am planning to take BSNL connection, sud i take the modem from them or get one on my own? i may go 4 de wifi one, not sure though.


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 15, 2010)

ankushkool said:


> I am planning to take BSNL connection, sud i take the modem from them or get one on my own? i may go 4 de wifi one, not sure though.


My 2007 router is still working but they discontinued it a long back.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

That means the router they provide are good!


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 15, 2010)

better u buy a good one. anyway they will charge for wifi and are going to take it back if u disconnect connection.
if u change u r connection also never mind u still own u r router.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

how much will a good wifi router cost? any suggestions?


----------



## khmadhu (Apr 15, 2010)

wifi router cost ranges from 1300 Rs to 4500 Rs. 
choose a router which has dual antenna (for long range), with N series support(more speed & future proof).
the high end router has built in modem.but u dont need that becoz BSNL or any ISP will provide that for free.

so best price will be 2000 Rs to 3500 Rs

top brands are Belkin,Dlink,buffalo,Netgear,Linksys.

I use Belkin with dual antenna with N series 300mbps,5 years warranty and i bought it for Rs 2900 3 months back.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 15, 2010)

thanks a lot 

---------- Post added at 05:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:44 PM ----------

just checked BSNL is charging 1000 for wired and 1600 for wifi modem


----------



## busyanuj (Apr 19, 2010)

BSNL's wired modem is good enough IF you don't need wifi.

for wifi, i'll recommend that you buy a better router (Dlink or netgear etc) instead and plug it with your modem.


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 20, 2010)

so that means i sud go for wired BSNL modem and get a good wifi router?


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 20, 2010)

I got Nokia - siemens router from BSNL.. it is wi-fi router and works excellent.. if u getting the same then go for it..


----------



## ankushkool (Apr 20, 2010)

how much did they charge you for it? was it 1600?


----------



## chintan786 (Apr 21, 2010)

it cost me 1700... one time purchase.


----------



## vaithy (Apr 21, 2010)

You can try a rental option then purchase it here in the attached file that various types of modem and its MRP is given along with the manufactures..even the vdsl for 16Mbps connections are given.


----------

